# A cat and a Rat?



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

My cat is ALWAYS jumping at my rat cage. It's really high up on my dresser, but he finds a way to jump onto my dresser then climb up the bars with his claws. He's almost gotten my rat twice now. He eats, sleeps, and practically lives in my room- So i CANNOT shun him from it. The only other places I can put their cage is still available for him to jump at. Is there any solution to this? Some kind of wiring I could put around their cage? He can sink his kitten claws into nearly everything.. I've tried lining the area he jumps at with cardboard, but he no longer slips off of it.. He finds a way around everything to get to them. He just REALLY wants to get them.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I can't begin to describe how dangerous it is for him to not only be jumping AT it but to climb up the bars... If he tips it over, chances are it's not going to be a pretty after-party.
I have a cat that's about 2 years old, adopted from a shelter, and even after being with us almost a year, he still tries for my rats, and it wasn't a real problem until my barred cage got here. For him, I had no other choice than to whip out a squirt bottle. I didn't even saw anything to him. It was 'get near the rats -> get sprayed' and now he just watches longlingly from the bed. (now, before I get flamed for "being cruel" to him, first off, it's just water, not acid. secondly, you don't know Draevyn. Lol. unlike any creature you will ever meet.)
Now, if you don't want to do something like that, maybe you can get double sided tape and line the cage pan (depending on the type of cage you have, I suppose) and the dresser around the cage, and maybe even hanging off the dresser, so when he jumps, it's sticky and then it's not half as fun to jump up there and try for them.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol I've been trying a squirt bottle too, he LOVES water. I think It gives him more power 
I know how dangerous it is.. I NEVER leave him in the room alone, I'm always monitoring him.. He just will not stop.
The cage is super heavy and huge, there's no way he could knock it over-- But I know, It's irresponsible of me. :/
I'm gonna try the tape idea, but he loves a challenge. -w- He's the craziest animal I've ever owned. I would hate to get him
De-clawed, but I feel like It's one of my only options. Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## lynrichards13 (Mar 21, 2012)

Haha I do the squirt bottle thing with my cat too but as soon as my back is turned she goes toward the cage. She doesn't lunge at it. Just sits and stares. But he's a new ratty and I am afraid she is freaking him out. I thought I had a solution by keeping him in my room at night and during the day (she can be locked out of there) but I now have found out that I am either allergic to the bedding I was using (I switched to fleece today so we will see) or allergic to the rat. I am so upset. I don't know what I am going to do now  Currently he is in my daughters room because she isn't here but he can't stay in there while she's home. ANYWHOO...

I have heard of a product called ssscat (I think) which I think you can get on Amazon. In any case, It is a motion detector thing that when it is activated makes a sound like a water bottle or like a hissing sound. I have a friend that's cat ALWAYS tries to get on her counters and she doesnt' want them up there. She figured she'd tried it out. She said they tried going on the counter twice since she got it and they got scared out of their wits and do NOT attempt to go up there anymore. It might be worth checking into for you. I know I am going to!!!!  Good luck!!!


----------



## lynrichards13 (Mar 21, 2012)

Okay, I just looked it up. It is called Ssscat. It is 26.50 on Amazon and 12.99 on Petsmart.com. From what I could tell in the last one minute.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

That looks very useful- I'm just afraid my rats will be scared of it too :-( It looks like it sprays water out whenever it senses something. It's definitely worth a try though- if you do get it tell me what you think of it.


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

You can also do this. Get a bunch of empty soda cans and put a couple pennies in each. Tape the mouth closed, Tie them together with string. Arrange them near the cage where the cat jumps up, so that when the cat jumps, the cans fall on the cat. Makes a huge clattering noisy, omg something fell on me noise. A few times of that, will probably stop your kitty.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Keelyrawr said:


> I would hate to get him
> De-clawed, but I feel like It's one of my only options.


Please do not even consider declawing as an option! It is beyond cruel  

Declawing is not like a manicure. It is serious surgery. Your cat's claw is _not_ a toenail. It is actually closely adhered to the bone. So closely adhered that to remove the claw, the last bone of your the cat's claw has to be removed. Declawing is actually an amputation of the last joint of your cat's "toes".

It would be like removing part of your finger & can cause permanent physical and mental issues for your cat. It is actually illegal in some places because of the cruelty. 

As sad as it would be, finding a new home for the cat (or rat) would be a much more caring option. 

I would suggest nail trimming and maybe try nail caps like softclaws. That can help with the scratching but still a tail outside of the cage could still be bitten easily. That is my biggest worry with my cats & rats.

You said your cat loves water does that mean you have tried a water bottle? It isn't really the water but the sudden squirt that really annoys them lol. They also have compressed air that is used for like cleaning computers and such that will work wonders. I wouldn't spray the cat with it just nearish them. Every single time you have to be very persistent. Put the cat on the floor and say NO. If you are not consistent it won't work. 

My cats are fairly well behaved now that they know how close they are allowed to be to the cage and will sit and watch. Even still every now and then they get naughty. 
Even though you say you are always there and never leaves the cat alone in the room, accidents happen. One time you don't close the door behind you all the way or forget because you rush to do something else or if you live with someone else and they forget. Cats are ninjas at misbehaving lol

Another option is that he is bored and the rat is interesting. Giving him lots of toys and new things to peak his curiosity will help. Maybe one of those cat beds that attaches to the window. Or a cat tree. And play with him and wear him out. When he is exhausted he will be less likely to get into any trouble.

goodluck!


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

I want to second basically everything Moonkissed said. Declawing should not even be considered as an option. It is unbelievably cruel. Just read the link she provided.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Could you put some plexiglass up on just the parts she can reach? That way she'll slide off and maybe think it's no fun anymore. Or will that take away too much ventilation because of the cage design?


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

moonkissed said:


> Please do not even consider declawing as an option! It is beyond cruel
> 
> Declawing is not like a manicure. It is serious surgery. Your cat's claw is _not_ a toenail. It is actually closely adhered to the bone. So closely adhered that to remove the claw, the last bone of your the cat's claw has to be removed. Declawing is actually an amputation of the last joint of your cat's "toes".
> 
> ...


 Oh I know how cruel it is :-( I told myself 1000 times when I got him I wouldn't do it. I just feel bad for my Rats. I'll look into the Claw Capsule things.
I could never get rid of one or the other- They're like my kids. I'll keep thinking of something and figure out a solution. 

Yes, I've tried the Squirt bottle. He's used to it and it seems like he somewhat enjoys it. I tried the tape idea that AngelFeathers had, but It made him want it even more. 
I'll try the can & penny idea, but once again- I think he'll still go for it. I covered their cage last night to see if he would still go for it- But he didn't even notice them once it was covered. So I guess It's just their movement that's exciting him. I'm gonna look into some kind of toy that's battery powered and similar to a rat/mouse..
Thanks everyone


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Does your cat go outside? The claw covers are a wonderful alternative to declawing, but will render him defenseless outside (as declawing would). So bear in mind that if you go that route, the cat will need to be indoor-only, if he isn't already. (I don't want to open the indoor/outdoor cat debate, just letting you know that cats with covered/trimmed/removed claws can't go outside.)


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Keelyrawr said:


> I'm gonna look into some kind of toy that's battery powered and similar to a rat/mouse..
> Thanks everyone


THEY HAVE, THESE THINGYS, THAT ARE RATS, AND RUN THEIR OWN
sorry xD I just want one sooo bad myself. I know our Walmart carries them. They're battery powered rat/mouse shaped things, that make like eeping noises when you turn them on, and they just roll around on their own and occasionally change direction. That could be fun.


----------



## digitalduckie (Mar 22, 2012)

I was recently looking into declawing as my folks had had our previous cats declawed and my mother fully intended to do the same with the kitten we've recently adopted. However the idea didn't sit well with me so I went to do research on what exactly was going on and what alternatives there are. (fyi: She's proven herself a good kitten and doesn't scratch the furniture which is my mother's concern. I've been working with getting her to use a scratching post but otherwise she likes the carpet just fine so she's intact claw-wise, no worries.)

Now the thing is, there's declawing (the amputation) and then there's a kinder though typically more costly procedure called cosmetic declawing. This only removes a tiny piece of the bone along with the claw and the cat heals a lot quicker. It's mostly a matter of finding someone who can do that particular procedure versus the usual. So if you -do- go that route, and of course it should be the last ditch effort aside from rehoming the cat, then see what you can do about getting -cosmetic- declawing specifically. Google into it if you need more info.

Either way, I don't think declawing will solve the actual problem as it is. Our kitten was denied access to my room for a while after I got my girls. But then I started to let her in while they were asleep. Naturally there became times they'd move around while she was here so they ended up drawing her attention. It was easy enough to just constantly tell her no and shoo her away when she made any attempts to climb up and get them. Soon enough she even stopped trying and was content to lay about in my room regardless of what the rats were up to.

But suddenly, about a week ago, she managed to jump up there and pull the cage down. Luckily my girls are fine but since then I've kept the cat shut out of my room. It's a bit claustrophobic really but for now it's about all I can do. My room is certainly not open if I'm not in it either.

I might try again and see if she begins to respond appropriately to the shooing her away method again. But if anything else you try seems to work, let us know and maybe I can give them a shot too. I worry about using rat/mouse like toys though. The last thing I want to do is teach her to chase my girls.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Keelyrawr said:


> Oh I know how cruel it is :-( I told myself 1000 times when I got him I wouldn't do it. I just feel bad for my Rats. I'll look into the Claw Capsule things.
> I could never get rid of one or the other- They're like my kids. I'll keep thinking of something and figure out a solution.
> 
> Yes, I've tried the Squirt bottle. He's used to it and it seems like he somewhat enjoys it. I tried the tape idea that AngelFeathers had, but It made him want it even more.
> ...


I do agree it is the movement that is exciting him and triggering his curiosity. As digitalduckie said a rat toy might cause confusion. If it was very rat like- furry a tail type thing. I say this though my cats have ton of them lol. My youngest cat who is insanely playful, his favorite toy is a laser pointer. He goes insane for it. Just the sound of picking it up and he comes running no matter where he is lol. You could try seeing if your cat will play with it and if so then everytime he gets near the rats cage distract him with the laser on the other side of the room. -that wasn't really my idea I saw it as a suggestion on an animal planet show lol. 



digitalduckie said:


> I was recently looking into declawing as my folks had had our previous cats declawed and my mother fully intended to do the same with the kitten we've recently adopted. However the idea didn't sit well with me so I went to do research on what exactly was going on and what alternatives there are. (fyi: She's proven herself a good kitten and doesn't scratch the furniture which is my mother's concern. I've been working with getting her to use a scratching post but otherwise she likes the carpet just fine so she's intact claw-wise, no worries.)
> 
> Now the thing is, there's declawing (the amputation) and then there's a kinder though typically more costly procedure called cosmetic declawing. This only removes a tiny piece of the bone along with the claw and the cat heals a lot quicker. It's mostly a matter of finding someone who can do that particular procedure versus the usual. So if you -do- go that route, and of course it should be the last ditch effort aside from rehoming the cat, then see what you can do about getting -cosmetic- declawing specifically. Google into it if you need more info.


I don't wish to hijack the thread or turn it into a declawing debate lol but I also can't help but reply with a response just so the info is out there and people can see the issue. i am fine with people having different opinions but when it comes down to that fact that declawing is not done for health issues and infact causes them, I just put it in the same category as if someone came here and said they were mistreating their pet or someone saying they breed their rat like mad for profit or just because they like babies. It is great for them but is not in anyway the best thing for their pet. I feel I would have to atleast give them the info and hope they listen 

I would say that cosmic declawing is a gentler option to the normal declawing as it doesn't damage the pads and means they have an easier time healing and walking afterwards- yet it is more time consuming and difficult a procedure and major surgery & still comes with alot of pain and trauma. If I told you eh I will just need to remove part of your bone for no health reason at all I doubt many ppl would be ok with that lol. Declawing is for our own convenience not for the health or safety of our pets. 

It shouldn't be the last ditch effort before rehoming the cat. Rehoming a pet sucks and shouldn't be taken lightly but if it is the best thing for them then it should be done. 

ps. I wasn't yelling at you hun for having declawed kitties- you can't control what your parents do ofcourse and it seems like you don't wish to have it done to your cat so yay. I would suggest as I mentioned before the softpaws caps that go over their nails. I don't use them but I have heard only good things from them.


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

My cat has gotten used to a turtle tank, a beardie tank, a fish tank and now the rat cage, and when water didn't work, I managed to find the one thing that scares him: pennies in a plastic drink-mix container. Nowadays if he even sees my hand on it, or I show it to him, he takes off.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey there I just thought i would throw and idea out there, take card board or plexy glass or plastic sheets and put them at a 45 degree angle off the table/counter the rat cage is. It has been proven that cats wont jump at something that is placed like this, weird I know but no noise to scare the rats or the kitty, no declawing and no water =] just make sure it is 45 degrees up not sloped down...hope that makes sense haha


----------

